# Help my brain wont stop thinking need help!



## *Radeon* (Mar 1, 2008)

I was going to go with EVGA 790i Ultra SLI DDR3 ATX Intel Motherboard and now i am thinking about this using EVGA NVIDIA nForce 750i FTW SLI ATX Intel.

*Option A*
*Motherboard *
EVGA 132-CK-NF79-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 790i Ultra SLI DDR3 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813188025
Qty 1 
*Ram*
OCZ Platinum 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ3P16004GK - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820227297 
Qty 1 

*Option B*
*Motherboard *
EVGA 123-YW-E175-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i FTW SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813188026
Qty 1 
*Ram*
OCZ Flex II 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1150 (PC2 9200) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2FXT11504GK - Retail Qty *2* 
Will this ram work with this board well.

Ok the rest will be the same. 

*Video Card*
EVGA 01G-P3-N897-A3 GeForce 9800 GX2 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
Qty 1 

*Processer Fan Heat Sink*
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler - Retail 
Item #: N82E16835186134 
Qty 1 

*Case*
Antec Twelve Hundred Black ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail 
Item #: N82E16811129043 
Qty 1 

*Power*
Antec TruePower Quattro TPQ-1000 1000W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817371012
Qty 1 

The costs is so close that there is no need to look at it.

ray:Thank for taking your time to reed this.ray:Any comment and/or criticism with explanations or even remarks would be appreciated.:wave:


----------



## Blue_Gene (May 10, 2008)

If the cost is difference is minimal then I would go with the more powerful setup.


----------



## *Radeon* (Mar 1, 2008)

Blue_Gene said:


> If the cost is difference is minimal then I would go with the more powerful setup.


Witch one do u think is more power full.

A or B ?


----------



## zavenger (May 13, 2008)

Hey *Radeon* 

How much are you spending on that PC?

I'm planning to make a gaming PC also...

and your specs sounds really great!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

abut what cpu are you using?


----------



## *Radeon* (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok here what i went with.

*Motherboard* 
EVGA 123-YW-E175-A1 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 750i FTW SLI ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813188026
Qty 1 Cost. $189.99

*Processer & Fan Heat Sink & Thermal Compound*
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Processor
Item #:N82E16819115037
Qty 1 Cost. $198.99
ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler - Retail 
Item #: N82E16835186134 
Qty 1 Cost. $26.99
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM 
Item #: N82E16835100007 
Qty 1 Cost. $5.99

*Ram*
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
Qty 2 Cost. $344.00
$40.00 Mail In Rebate.
Had to have one sent to my brother house to get the rebate on both.

*Video Card*
EVGA GeForce 9800 GX2 01G-P3-N897-A3 Video Card
Item #:N82E16814130355
Qty 1 Cost. $619.99
Will be adding one more when the price falls.

*Drives*
Drive One.
LITE-ON 20X DVD±R DVD Burner With 12X DVD-RAM Write Black SATA
Item #:N82E16827106057
Qty 1 Cost. $30.99
Drive Two.
SIIG JU-91RW12-S4 9-in-1 USB 2.0 Card Reader/Write + Floppy - Retail 
Item #: N82E16815150058 
Qty 1 $54.99
Drives Three & Four
Western Digital Raptor 74 Gig 10,000 Rpm
No cost all ready have.
Will at some point put a blue-ray drive in.

*Operating System*
Microsoft Windows Vista 64-Bit Ultimate for System Builders Single Pack DVD - OEM 
Item #: N82E16832116215 
Qty 1 $169.99

*Case & Power Supply*
Antec Twelve Hundred Black Computer Case With Side Panel Window
Item #:N82E16811129043
Qty 1 Cost. $209.95
Antec TruePower Quattro TPQ-1000 1000W Power Supply
Item #:N82E16817371012
Qty 1 Cost. $199.99


Cost for build was just over $2000 + shiping and handling. Part are all ready ordered. Should see the parts by the end of the week.

How it look?
Will be overclocking.


----------

